

Launched a new marketplace for micro Bootstrap themes - dsowers
http://www.bootstrapmicro.com

======
booruguru
The themes are almost too simple to be worth paying for. If this were a free
resource, I think it would be very popular and a great time saver. In that
case, perhaps you could make money off of affiliate ads.

~~~
dsowers
Thanks for the feedback. They are simple, but I believe they can save people a
great deal of time still. Customizing bootstrap so it doesn't look like
bootstrap can take a few hours. I tried to make the prices very cheap. All
three themes for $6.

------
pleat
Interesting- Commenting system on Corgi looks awesome.

